# Its here...



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

And I cant touch it for another week... What ****ty luck. 

I am working though military exercises all this week, the dealer was closed this weekend, so I am forced to wait until next weekend to even get to see the car. Snapped pics of it fresh off the truck before its first bath, sitting in the showroom: 

CARBON FIBER FTW! 










LOVELY ASS! 










Yeah, these wheels are the best choice for blackout... 










The business end, as soon as I get it in my hands, the aluminum surround will be swapped out with a black out piece.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Fellow NYer, im from Eastern NY, Glens Falls / Lake George area. Ill be heading back to visit Early August before my assignment to Arizona.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> Hey Fellow NYer, im from Eastern NY, Glens Falls / Lake George area. Ill be heading back to visit Early August before my assignment to Arizona.


 Sounds good. I just moved to LI a few months ago (from CT). Ordered mine from a dealer in NJ. 

How long ago did you order it? Options list?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I ordered when I found out BMW cut me out of getting a 1M, so around December 2011. **** has taken way too long. And the dealer didnt give me an accurate delivery time, was supposed to be here a month and a half ago. 

Options are: 

Tech Package 
iPhone Integration 
The red/black rotor wheels 
Alcantara interior 


I think thats it...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Your dealer isn't too good at detailing.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

That was litteraly right after it got off of the truck. Problem identified right off the bat, I ordered Alcantara seats and have it on my purchase agreement, these seats are clearly not Alcantara. Second, I looked at the tray in the console where the iPhone connection is supposed to be and its nto there. I didnt adress these issues as I was late for work and the associate was with another customer. Am I missing something here, am I stupid or what? 

New Pics from today:


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Problem identified right off the bat, I ordered Alcantara seats and have it on my purchase agreement, these seats are clearly not Alcantara.


 That sucks. Hopefully the dealer can swap them out quickly. 



Dan.S said:


> Second, I looked at the tray in the console where the iPhone connection is supposed to be and its nto there. I didnt adress these issues as I was late for work and the associate was with another customer. Am I missing something here, am I stupid or what?


 I've been reading up on all the options for hooking up my iPhone today, and the connector is now in the glove box. This is the "new" AMI kit that showed up in the 2009MY, I think. You can have either the iPod cable, or the Aux input jack (both are in the glove box), but not both.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, seeing as this isnt a dealership, and just a Military Sales outlet for D.O.D. employees, ill have to get him to contact the local dealer and order the seats. Major fubar seeing as the car is already 2 months late in its promised arrival date. 

On the iPhone connection, I didnt know that it was int eh glove box. I thought there was a cradle connection like what I had in my BMW that you snap the phone in securely.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> Well, seeing as this isnt a dealership, and just a Military Sales outlet for D.O.D. employees, ill have to get him to contact the local dealer and order the seats. Major fubar seeing as the car is already 2 months late in its promised arrival date.


 Make sure they order the Alcantara door inserts, front and rear seats.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Make sure they order the Alcantara door inserts, front and rear seats.


 Yeah, im pretty pissed at this HUGE oversight. Im thinking I couldnt have any more problems with ordering this car, and then this hits me in the face lol. 

Big Huge FUBAR. And, I will not be delaying my acceptance of the vehicle either, they can swap the seats out when they get them in, but I refuse to have the car sit at the dealership int he mean time. I have amonth left here before I have to ship the car back stateside and that will take 3-4 months. Not doing without it in the meantime.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd be pretty shocked if they agree to replace/reupholster the seats. Oversight on their part but HUGE amount of cost and labor to change out. My guess is they will offer something to make up for it or offer to re-order the car.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> Big Huge FUBAR...


 It sure is. Hope you manage to work something out 'cause the RS is a beast. Car is worth it just for the beautiful noise from that engine.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> Car is worth it just for the beautiful noise from that engine.


 yesss :thumbup:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

no way they will change out the seats, either you have to take it as-is or re-order. sad but true.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

yes, you may be stuck with those seats. But if you have the paperwork to show the order was for the other seats, you may get a favor somewhere else. Love those wheels. Congrats!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*Yep, im screwed on the seats....*

Either way, I love the car, and cant wait untill I can drive it away. Damn this is killing me. I cant even look at it this week as I work 6pm o 6 am and they dont open untill 9 am, im sleeping by then. **** SUCKS! 

:banghead::banghead::banghead: 





Anyone have a lead on the console iPhone 4 cradle?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't they have something like Redbull over there? I could stay up a couple of extra hours to see my TT-RS for the first time 

I drove 13+ hours round trip on the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend to pick up my TT-RS. It took plenty of coffee and a couple of 5 hour energy drinks on the way home, as it was a very long day, but I made it back.q

Have you checked eBay or oemplus.com for the iPhone cradle? Oemplus.com has a lot of accessories for VAG vehicles. 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont have a car, my wife works through the day, shes gone before they open. I sold my BMW 3 months ago expecting the car to arrive a month later.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I believe I found the iPhone cradle on oemplus.com

www.oemplus.com/apple-iphone-interface-p-685.html

Select the right version for your phone. For the 4G, it looks like it will be about $250USD. Also, I would think that you will need to find a way to extend the MMI cable from the glovebox to the tray on the center console. The picture shows the mount near the glove box. I would also check availability, as the website shows back ordered.

Good luck 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

There is supposed to be a stock mounted in interface on the arm rest back console for a cradle to snap into, without having to utilize the stupid glove box cables.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> There is supposed to be a stock mounted in interface on the arm rest back console for a cradle to snap into, without having to utilize the stupid glove box cables.


 Again, I don't think the cradle is an option anymore. 

My plan is to get the Aux jack cable for the AMI in the glove box, a flat 3.5mm audio extension cable and run that from the glove box down the side of the center console. I have ordered a ProClip mount, to clip onto the center console on the right side, near the lighter. I would connect the extension audio cable to a 30-pin adapter cable that will hook up to the line-out from the iPhone, and also provide power via a USB power adapter. I have something kinda like this for my current TTmk1.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

If its not available that's pretty ****ty because that's one of my deciding factors with the tech package. It was friggin advertised online in the build, *******s should update the damn page!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

regarding the cradle....BKS Tuning is your friend


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

This weekend ill have my Nikon to take picsand ill have some video. I wont take delivery untill Tuesday when I can register though.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally!!!!!!!!!! A weekend to get to know my car! Maybe have the dealer slap plates on it for a trial run! #EPIC


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks ****in' awesome, man. Good luck keeping it clean!  

- Jeremy -


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

she looks very bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> Looks ****in' awesome, man. Good luck keeping it clean!
> 
> - Jeremy -


 I already have a stocked detail kit at my house... im insanely nitpicky, so I knew this was going to be a chore in the making. 



LongviewTx said:


> she looks very bad ass. :thumbup:


 Thank you much, cant wait for my black grille surround and tint to finish it off. 

:laugh::heart:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> I already have a stocked detail kit at my house... im insanely nitpicky, so I knew this was going to be a chore in the making.
> 
> Thank you much, cant wait for my black grille surround and tint to finish it off.
> 
> :laugh::heart:


 Congrats - gorgeous! The day I picked mine up there was an identical car waiting to be picked up so I know how fab it looks in person. Photos don't really do the black/red combo justice.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> I already have a stocked detail kit at my house... im insanely nitpicky, so I knew this was going to be a chore in the making.
> 
> :laugh::heart:


 Actually with the modest amount of surface area... and not too many nooks and crannies... you might find the car easier to clean than you would expect. 

It's a shame that they mangled up your order but at least they did manage to get the right engine in it. 

Best to ya!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolomite Alps, canyon drive from Aviano to Lake Barcis (reverse order) My first official cruise in the RS! 

(iPhone 4S pics due to Nikon in the shop for cleaning) 










































































































































































Reflection off of the roof....


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! I'm not really a black car person, but black/red wheel combo looks damn good.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, its my Black Widow... it has a nasty bite to it.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Yeah, its my Black Widow... it has a nasty bite to it.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

The actual Keys handed over, delivery:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looking good! So you're stuck with the yellow reflectors even when picking it up over in Italy too, eh? 'Cause it's a US-spec car, I assume...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Correct, Military/Diplomatic factory sales only sells us US spec cars, no point in buying euro spec as we wouldn't be able to take them home with us when we left anyways.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Car loooks great! Nice picstures. Was looking at the red in the wheels and was wondering if you thought about red trim around the grill where the silver is.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

No, that would be too much. I'm going black grill surround.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*Your TTRS ROCKS!*

I can imagine how you felt seeing your car though the window but not able to take delivery, sucks. Your TTRS a beast and your color combo ROCKS! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I think the black out grill trim will look hot! Enjoy!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

After a wait of 3 months without the "Spider" from being shipped back from Italy to the states.... I'll take delivery Oct 2nd, hopefully without and travel wounds! Wish me luck, I'm friggin going NUTS without my ride!


----------

